# Fac sheet very informative bonding gas and csst



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

CLICK ON THIS

https://www.aga.org/building-codes-and-standards-news/electrical-bonding-gas-piping-systems

WHEN IT OPENS THERE IS A BLUE OR GREEN LINK JUST UNDER THE PARAGRAPH CLICK ON THAT IT WILL TAKE YOU TOO THE FAQ SHEET ...

PRINT THE SHEET ...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's your job to make sure it's bonded, not how it's bonded. We are plumber/gas fitters , not electricians.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> It's your job to make sure it's bonded, not how it's bonded. We are plumber/gas fitters , not electricians.


The man who knows "how" will always have a job.
The man who knows "why" will always be his boss.
The man who knows "how & why" employs the other two.

Good read Mr. Bill.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just another reason not to use csst piping, black pipe is considered ground when it is connected to any gas appliance..as per 7.13.1 nfgc...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just another reason not to use csst piping, black pipe is considered ground when it is connected to any gas appliance..as per 7.13.1 nfgc...


That's what I got out of it as well.

Stay the **** away from CSST!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for the information Bill


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something but what's the big deal about not using csst? It's faster, less joints, manifold system, and if it's bonded properly it is safe. At least as safe as anything else bonded. I don't do the bonding in new construction and sounds like most of you in here don't do it either so it's not like an extra step WE have to do. Trust me I believe black iron is makes a better ridged job and is more professional. I just don't see where the strong hate comes from


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but what's the big deal about not using csst?...


 Lightning.


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

But FlashShield!! Although we've got one of those nifty MegaPress guns now, which I've only used on a few jobs and never an entire job before either. But what all of this means I won't be able to use my Ridgid 2' aluminum anymore.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Snowyman800 said:


> But FlashShield!! Although we've got one of those nifty MegaPress guns now, which I've only used on a few jobs and never an entire job before either. But what all of this means I won't be able to use my Ridgid 2' aluminum anymore.


I wouldn't have that flash shield crap up my arse if I had room for the Empire State Building.


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

plbgbiz said:


> I wouldn't have that flash shield crap up my arse if I had room for the Empire State Building.


Hey, I'm just the guy working for the boss-man. When I started, it was maybe at the end of my second year before we actually broke out the pipe machine and did a whole job in steel pipe. I like running steel, much more satisfying end product. There's no real way to make FlashShield look pretty running through walls and it definitely has a higher risk.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Snowyman800 said:


> Hey, I'm just the guy working for the boss-man. When I started, it was maybe at the end of my second year before we actually broke out the pipe machine and did a whole job in steel pipe. I like running steel, much more satisfying end product. There's no real way to make FlashShield look pretty running through walls and it definitely has a higher risk.


Not coming down on you Snowyman. Just my view on the product. You do have to work with what your employer mandates.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Funny that it's the ad at the top of the page


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Funny that it's the ad at the top of the page


Because "they" KNOW. I like the "certification process" you have to go through for FlashShield. It seems they try to take as much liability as they possibly can off of themselves, considering all the problems they had with the original GasTite. But on the bright side, they send you a legit book for their installation practices when you do go through their process.


----------



## Hartnett (Feb 12, 2016)

Aside from lightning strikes is that the only reason to not use csst? In the city where I mostly work out of it's allowed in limited use with permission from the local inspector.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Snowyman800 said:


> But FlashShield!! Although we've got one of those nifty MegaPress guns now, which I've only used on a few jobs and never an entire job before either. But what all of this means I won't be able to use my Ridgid 2' aluminum anymore.


what a name for a product, flashshield....its never good when a product carrying flammable gas has to defend themselves against something like lightening strikes...you never hear about steel pipe and lightening strikes or long nails or screws making holes in it.....


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

With these holes in csst from lightening strikes, does it ignite from the gas and start a fire or blow up?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

moonapprentice said:


> With these holes in csst from lightening strikes, does it ignite from the gas and start a fire or blow up?


Could go either way.

It starts with a hole(s) in the pipe. It finishes with a destroyed home and loss of life.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hartnett said:


> Aside from lightning strikes is that the only reason to not use csst? In the city where I mostly work out of it's allowed in limited use with permission from the local inspector.


Well, shouldn't that be enough?

But it is also at more risk of damage from other sources as well (nails, screws, saws, etc).


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

plbgbiz said:


> Could go either way.
> 
> It starts with a hole(s) in the pipe. It finishes with a destroyed home and loss of life.


I have definitely heard of a many incidents of this happening with the old GasTite, even around here locally. Which I think it is now illegal. I haven't heard any problems so far with the FlashShield, but there is always that risk with damage from screws or nails. Not to mention I've seen the new stuff installed like the old GasTite, which completely defeats the purpose of it, with how FlashShield and the fittings are designed to work together.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Agh, gotta love gas pex debates.


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> Agh, gotta love gas pex debates.


I once saw a guy run a propane temp gas service in PEX. He said if it could hold water pressure, surely it'll hold a couple ounces. I mean, if you're going to go all out with flexible gas lines, you might as well go all the way.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Could go either way.
> 
> It starts with a hole(s) in the pipe. It finishes with a destroyed home and loss of life.


I won't install it anymore after what I saw. I posted up pics here somewhere. It's bad guys, not worth it, charge more and install black iron


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Csst was laying on top of copper water pipe in crawlspace. There is a hole it both pipes


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GREENPLUM said:


> Csst was laying on top of copper water pipe in crawlspace. There is a hole it both pipes


LOL..at least the water will put the fire out after the explosion...


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Copper on top of black iron in crawl space, no leak on copper. Black iron lost this fight. House was full of gas, elderly woman by herself said it had been that way for a long time.


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

PEX and FlashShield. It's obviously the best solution!!


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Ha ha, It is all man made and will break down if not protected and install properly.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Thursday's repair, zurn pex in the ground, split was directy where pex was up against PCV. I called the big fancy shop with 50 plus service trucks in our city to help with leak locator, after locating leak he suggested I repair with shark bite. I had the right tools and used zurn pex fittings.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Well, shouldn't that be enough?
> 
> But it is also at more risk of damage from other sources as well (nails, screws, saws, etc).


I ran some of that crap in a narrow offsetting chase a few years back. The inspector made me sleeve it with this thick flexible steel, looked like electrical MC cable but thicker.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Eddy k said:


> Copper on top of black iron in crawl space, no leak on copper. Black iron lost this fight. House was full of gas, elderly woman by herself said it had been that way for a long time.


And a mimosa seed pod?


----------

